

Family Is More Important Than Equity - MikeDuchen
https://medium.com/@mduchen44/family-is-more-important-than-equity-a7219392a8a6

======
paulhauggis
I don't think I could ever work for an early-stage startup again. I've seen
too many decision being made, by management, that led a company on a path of
failure or for myself and or my team to work 60+ hour work-weeks.

But, family is more important. This is why I started my own company. Yes, I
work more hours than a traditional job, but I have much more flexibility with
vacation and I can spend time with my family when I need to.

